# Advice on buying a labrador puppy



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, i've spent the last year trying to decide what dog I would like next so would like to ask any experienced labrador/dog owners if they have any advice of what I should be looking for. My last dog of 14 years was a '57' from a rescue centre and I didn't have any of this pedigree/working dog/show dog/kc registration/breeders credentials/innoculations/diet worry. Now that i've decided i'm going to pay for a pup, I might as well make sure I get a good one. I want a black labrador dog as a family pet and playmate for my 5 year old and after looking on the internet, I pretty much know that if i'm looking for a dog that isn't going to have problems when it's old i'm looking for a hip score as low as I can get, down to 0/0 and according to what i've read on this forum, not over 8/8, the rest of it though is probably less science and more experience, something which I don't have with single breed dogs. So if you can help, these are the questions that are stopping me finally picking a pup... Some of this will be barkingly obvious to you but to me it's not i'm afraid.

How do I know that the person i'm buying off is not going to stitch me up? (I read somewhere never to pick the slow one of a litter or the bossy pup that comes running up to you first. What if there's only one left and I get taken advantage of?) I know breeders might tell you to take pups with problems back and they may give you a different one but this animal would be a pet and not so easy to do as if I was simply after a working dog.

What do they mean when they're talking about the clarity of the eyes and how will I know without any experience what i'm looking for and does it really make that much difference?

As I just want my dog as a pet and it's almost a certainty that when he's of age he'll be in for the chop, is his pedigree really relevant?

If I only intend for my dog to be a pet, does it make a difference to it's temperament if it's from a long line of hunting dogs or it's parents/grandparents were all show dogs?

Is there any noticeable differences of temperament/care/health with dogs versus bitches?

I'm happy to go on searching for as long as it takes to find the right animal but it's a bit liking buying a car. I always ask a mechanic for his advice first.

I live in the North East so anyone who can point me in the direction of someone local and with local breeders knowledge who may be willing to guide me through the process would be great. If not though, any advice at all will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

You have chosen a very popular breed, so lots of litters to choose from, if there is only one left, ring up about another litter instead. If you buy a dog from strong working lines, it may well be a strong working dog, which is fine if you want to work it but can be a nightmare as a pet dog.

As regards sex I find bitches more bidable than dogs, though others may disagree.

I'm sure other can give you info as to what to look out for health wise.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Now where shall i start lol. I have 2 yes 2 labrador bitches and would,nt change it for the world it was the best choice we ever made . I like you trawled web sites and looked for breeders and asked myself the very same questions about sex, breed standard , health ,ect ect . firstly as said by jenny bitches are easier and you dont have the whole humping the sofa cushions and any poor unsuspecting visitor that pops in . We have a friend who has a black lab male 11 months old and he had to have the chop 2 days ago because he was really going through a personality malfunction he wouldnt leave our girls alone and wouldnt listen to his owner . Our girls are golden in colour apparently they are a little calmer this is seen in the fact that so many of them become guide dogs ect they can be a little less highly strung . We know a chocolate bitch of 18 months and she is really boistous.there are always exceptions to the rule though and just like people they all can be very diferent. I looked into the differences between working lines and show lines and as far as i can tell the working dog lines are easier to train being not so deeply bred for perfection , some people advertise chunky type this just means they generally wont be so tall and are a little more rotund ( nothing new for a lab then ). Yes its worth getting the hip score low but this doesnt exclude problems such as hip dysplacia and arthritis our Daisy has ocd an irregularity in her elbow joint so she has glucosamine to help strenghten her joints , she is only 14 months old and most likely aquired it through her rapid growth stage at about 6 month onwards it can be caused through too much exercise or rough play with other dogs and you never know if they have it until they present with the symptoms ( lameness ) she is ok though she may just get a bit creeky with age but you expect that with large dogs as they get older . our girls are going to be spayed in April this cost varies from vet to vet we will have to pay £100 each dog thats with a discount as were covered by our vet insurance policy it should be £130 , but even to get a dog done will cost you about £100 . You want to find someone willing to let you make several visits you want them to have had at least there first vaccination leaving you with just the last one to do so an average wait to take them out should only be about 3- 4 weeks hip score if poss and the eye thing is make sure you look at the eye area it should be clean the eye clear no visible clouding and look for the eye lashes some labs have a condition where the eye lid rolls in causing problems but this is treatable . You must ask what they are being fed on and feed the same at home if you want to change the food you must do so over a period of about 2 weeks with a pup as there tummies can be really sensetive . be carefull what food you choose so many are just full of crap even the ones that are advertised as the best a lot of foods are made by such companys as proctor and gamble , stear clear of bakers its no good for a young pup . Pedigree isnt important unless you want to breed or show youl find the diference in cost about £100 for a dog that comes with a piece of paper , ours have papers but we never registered them we were told we could do it ourselves but never bothered it didnt interest me to get them KCR . Invest in a crate one big enough for a full grown lab they really are worth it they give the pup somewhere to call home it doubles as somewhere to keep them when you go out so you dont have poo every where and a safe place to sleep at night . Also get a book called The practicle dog listner , by Jan Fennell it will be your bible . it gives you so many reasons why certain behavior can be avoided with the right enviroment making sure from day 1 your pup knows who is boss and doesnt become a big dribly idiot. She tells you so many interesting tips about how to integrate a new pup into the home and gives guidance through lots of possible problems from bitting , teathing house training ect , she has her own web site very highly recommended . If there is anything ive missed or you just want to sound out any more thoughts feel free toget in touch you can private message me or add on to this thread . Im no expert but i do have 2 of them both well behaved and sosciable babies . 
Andrea


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks very much for your thorough and experienced reply about buying a lab. I'm finding the whole thing very daunting. Of course I love dogs and have always wanted a lab but now i've got it in my head that I want a black male. Maybe with your experiences with the girls you will be able to put my mind at rest on a few things. The reasons I was put off with females is... I hate seeing dogs sniffing round their 'bits' and i'd probably end up being as protective as if it was my own daughter, do you have any problems with other dogs always trying to force themselves? My sister in law has an alsation and a westie bitch and they both 'leak' regularly and I don't know how i'd cope with that either. It's probably just a man thing to be honest because having read what i've written, the same could be said about women in general. I'd hate anyone sniffing round my daughter if I had one and I doubt I could talk about periods with much authority either so both my points are probably complete rubbish, but, insensitive as us men can be at times, that's just the way I think about it when I think about getting a bitch (probably my own testosterone clouding my judgement!). What are your thoughts on that? Someone else has mentioned to me about the yellows being calmer and hence the use as guide dogs but on my travels around the net I read an article that said there was no difference at all with the colouring and it was more to do with breeding. Yours seems to be a more valid point because the proof is out there as guide dogs but then unless someones actually owned several of each colour and raised them all in the same way, how would anyone know if they are really different? I personally have only ever seen yellow guide dogs and black guard dogs with the very very occassional exception so there has to be something in it or could it just be as simple as yellow looks friendlier? After all, i'm sure blondes can't always have more fun! Is it pretty much par for the course then that if you get a male it will be driven to want to hump everything? How old are they when they get done? My thought there is that my son is only 5 and probably not wise or quick enough yet to protect himself from claws. Could the dogs 'urges' be 'calmed' at a young enough age that it wouldn't be big and rampant? Incidentally, the 14 year old '57' bitch that I lost last year tried to hump at least one person every week of its 14 years so what was going on there and could it still be a possibility even if I got a female lab? Will await your response before I bore you to tears. I'm so excited about getting a puppy I could talk about it for ages but sooner or later i'm going to have to make a decision.


----------



## puppywalker (Feb 25, 2008)

Well as far as i am concerned there is no difference with colour,in fact there is a fantastic 5mth old black male labrador pup being walked by one of my friends,and to be honest he is just amazing for his age,he is such a little sweety pie and so so willing to learn.

I have only walked yellow bitches,the 1st pup Heather was a dream,the girl i have now is a live wire she is 9mths,she wants to be on the go 24/7 and hardly sleeps,don't get me wrong she is so good at all that she has been taught and learns very fast,but is a lot harder work than the last one.
So as far as i am concerned its all to do with the breeding.
As far as dare i say humping she is was awful,teddies other dogs heads,thank goodness she is loads better now(doggie hormones).

I had a chocolate dog boarder staying with us for a week and he was so layed back and what a big softy.He was from working lines.....

So breeding for me not colour that makes so much of a difference,
Male or female again depends how you train them and again where you get them


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot for that response. It does show that even a yellow bitch can have the nuisance attributes of the dogs. Probably a good job we don't get to choose what type of children we have, if it's taken me a year to decide on a dog, imagine how long a child would take me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi,
Personally I wouldn't touch a dog of any breed without a pedigree or KC Registration documents.You have no way of tracing the dogs history & ancesters without these.You have no knowlege of the temperament or any health problems within the lines.What are the Breeders hiding if the pups are not registered with the KC?

I am not familar with Labs but would imagine Working lines would be harder work than show lines,again without papers you wouldn't know where or how these pups have been bred.

To find a Breeder of good health tested Labs you really need to get in touch with the secretary of the Breed Club,(listed below)they will know of litters available or litters due from good reputable recommended Breeders.

Breed Clubs and Societies.

COTSWOLD & WYVERN LABRADOR CLUB. Sec. Mr K Gawthorpe - 01932 874539 
EAST ANGLIAN LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mrs J Cole. Tel No: 01354 680375 
KENT, SURREY & SUSSEX LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mrs K Walsh. Tel No: 01483 797653 
LABRADOR CLUB OF SCOTLAND. Sec. Miss Farquarson. Tel No: 01382 459099 
LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mr A Ellis. Tel No: 01766 522146 
LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB OF NORTHERN IRELAND. Sec. Mrs Hughes. Tel No: 028926 38603 
LABRADOR RETRIEVER OF WALES. Sec. Mrs M Barker. Tel No: 01443 842585 
MIDLAND COUNTIES LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mrs J Lewis. Tel No: 01484 680123 
NORTH WEST LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mrs Maureen DArcy. Tel No: Not available, please contact the Kennel Club. 
NORTHUMBERLAND & DURHAM LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mr P A Smith. Tel No: 01642 292965 
THREE RIDINGS LABRADOR CLUB. Sec. Mrs P Gill. Tel No: 01943 467926 
WEST OF ENGLAND LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mr G Cox. Tel No: 01566 785121 
YELLOW LABRADOR CLUB. Sec. Mrs Wiles. Tel No: 01895 823227


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Im not saying any other colour than yellow is going to be mad lol by no means . All i was trying to get across was what i was told when we were looking and what we have experienced since . Yes our Daisy went through a stage of humping it is all down to hormones , and Jessie when she was in season was trying to hump everything . As far as dogs sniffing bits , all dogs sniff bits male and female its just the way they communicate you cant stop it and when they are not in season there is no real problem. as far as teeth and claws yes a pup will play and accidently scratch and bite but its just tem being pups as far as you 5 year old he will love it anyway weather its been clawed or not lol you just need to make sure that you teach him its not a toy and needs to be left alone when asleep or eating we had chewed fingers and sctatches but strong commands of NO and reading the book i mentioned will arm you as to best deal with such behaviour . Try not to get a pup younger than 8 weeks they learn bite inhabition from siblings and the mother and having one earlier than 8 weeks would mean they hav,nt leant such restraint . Bitches leaking unless there is a medical reason for this it should,nt happen unless they are old sometimes when excited any dog can have a little widdle its just excitement and this is mainly while they are still young . A dog can be done over 9 months old to allow him to mature into his male hormones and so there isnt any growth issues . Vets vary on opinion about bitches some will say you can spay them after 6 months some will want them to have had there first season and then its usually done about 3 months after that season i think this is to allow them to mature hormonally it reduces the risk of mamary cancer in later life . A male dogs urges while young are pretty irratic and i must say that our friends dog who has just had the snip at 11 months was a nightmare particulary with our one dog he would not leave her alone for weeks each time they met he would try and hump her every 10 yards or so we tried everything to disuade him from shouting pinning him to the floor to make him submissive to ham and nothing worked he almost had a red mist infront of his eyes and wouldnt listen, so poor lad had his bits off lol his testosterone levels will now drop over the next weeks and hopefully reduce the urge to hump and be so dominant . I guess cos we know him and his owner we didnt take offence to it and at times it was quite funny but i guess if it had been a strange dog we would have been a little more than put out . You do get very protective of them but you have to understand they are dogs and as such they have different ways of dealing with situations and often human intervention is fruitless if dogs play fight with each other as long as you know the other dog its cool it often looks worse than it is and you have to let them get on with it , As humans we expect dogs to bahave like humans , and dogs expect humans to act like dogs so a meeting of minds in the middle is called for i guess . Make sure you see mom dog with pups too and if poss the dad this isnt always possible if they have used a stud dog a couple of visits gives a better indication of temperament dont be tempted to have what looks to be the smallest and the quietest you could end up with a nervy dog and be carefull of the one who runs over to you and is in your face too . Oh and lastly yes blondes do have more fun .


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I would steer well clear of working lines as for colours we travelled with about 10 labs whilst over in the states and all different colours the chocolate bitch we had was called 'pudding' and that is exactly what she was, we had a black bitch who was quite lazy another that was a joy, the yellows all varied in temperament as well. The dogs can be a bit 'Bungalow Bill' but didn't have any problem with oversexed dogs either.

As for hip scoring yes an 8/8 is wonderful in an ideal world and a 0/0 is a rarity, I had a golden retriever dog and he had a average hip score but was what we call a hip improver all his youngstock had better hip scores than either mum or dad! At the end of the day you will prob never know what your puppy's hip score is because if you are not going to breed it is an expensive trip to the vet! Eyes have to be done annually.

When ringing about a pup ask for the hip scores of both sire and dam and also the dates of the eye test certificates, if you go down the road of visiting the pups ask to see the certificates for sire and dam before seeing the pups cos once you see them, you will prob take one home regardless .

Pups should not leave for their new homes until at least 7 weeks of age (which is what 'older' breeders do) or the trend these days is at 8 weeks. Most good breeders will hand on to you a 'puppy pack' which will have a small bag of food, 6 weeks pet insurance, and a diet sheet for the new pup, most will also have a contract for you to read and sign as well.

Good luck finding your new puppy and make sure you have everything in place e.g. crate etc before bringing babe home.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree sallyanne about the breed clubs they will put him in touch with good breeders who will have made sure the health and temperament isues are delt with , but in some cases if people arnt going to show or breed if researched well enough he could find someoe who has taken as much care and attention to have a sound litter that wont necasarily cost what some breeders will charge , Given lots of them add an extra £100 To register them . Its not always in someones interest to know there family history if all they want is a good family pet . We have papers for both of ours but they were not KCR cos we didnt want to show or breed from them . If someone else had a bitch that they didnt KCR but were from sound stock themselves and the stud they used was of sound quality would that make the litter any less desirable for someone who wants a silly playfull dog to walk and love . This of course is just my opinion and at some point in the future i would be interested in maybe breeding Labs myself but i would,nt use the 2 bitches i have now i would invest in one that has all the whistles and bells , just because i would want to ensure the best for the people and the dogs themselves . 
Andrea


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> I agree sallyanne about the breed clubs they will put him in touch with good breeders who will have made sure the health and temperament isues are delt with , but in some cases if people arnt going to show or breed if researched well enough he could find someoe who has taken as much care and attention to have a sound litter that wont necasarily cost what some breeders will charge , Given lots of them add an extra £100 To register them . Its not always in someones interest to know there family history if all they want is a good family pet . We have papers for both of ours but they were not KCR cos we didnt want to show or breed from them . If someone else had a bitch that they didnt KCR but were from sound stock themselves and the stud they used was of sound quality would that make the litter any less desirable for someone who wants a silly playfull dog to walk and love . This of course is just my opinion and at some point in the future i would be interested in maybe breeding Labs myself but i would,nt use the 2 bitches i have now i would invest in one that has all the whistles and bells , just because i would want to ensure the best for the people and the dogs themselves .
> Andrea


I think it's important to have a family history whether the dog is intended to be a family pet,show dog or working dog.Without this you have no knowlege of health testing,genetic and hereitary conditions,dogs been bred with iffy temperaments etc.....
You don't know how many times the bitch has been bred,you have no way of tracing previous litters and seeing the progency produced,puppy farmers use this tactic of not registering litters and produce litter after litter with no regard for the health and welfare of the bitch,any pups produced or the welfare of the breed.They see £ signs,thats all they are interested in.

All dogs/pups produced from good reputable recommended breeders are or should be bred as pets first,anything else afterwards is a bonus.I would rather pay a little extra money for a pup and ensure it has parents with solid temperaments and free from hereditary and genetic conditions.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Im sure this will have given Chris lots to ponder over lol ultimately where from and what dog he buys will be of his choosing all you need to do is make sure you let us see the little one when you get it .


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Exactly and thats what forums are about,giving advice,differing opinions etc...

And of course we want to see pics of the new addition.


----------



## nicky Sunderland AFC (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

I am currently watching my lab deliver her pups...6 so far all chocolate...

We have never had a lab before but my god she is the best dog ever. We bought her as a pup 2 and half years ago and have not regretted it one bit. she is so friendly, loyal and loving and loves retreiving as labs should do.

I would recommend a lab to anyone. I have watched them at work as drug dogs and also working in the fields. They adapt to well to been kept out doors or in, but love to be in front of a warm fire having a cuddle.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh my god how cool , it must be so lovely watching them be born let us know how she does and good luck !! i would be tempted to say save one for me but ive only got 2 two seater sofas so i woud,nt have anywhere for a third to sleep lol 
Andrea


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

You're all fantastic and your advice is helping enourmously. I've done a good years worth of research and still, the practical advice straight from owners answers questions that have been lingering for months. There has always been something else in the back of my mind though that worried me and because of this, things have changed slightly overnight and I wonder what your thoughts are on this. I've only ever had rescue dogs and as a consequence, the youngest was a year old when I got her and needed no vetinary attention at all other than the normal yearly stuff. That means, I have absolutely no experience what so ever with the very young pups of about 8 weeks old. What I ideally wanted was a pup a few months old that was getting the hang of the ropes but still young enough to quickly get the hang of my ropes, if you know what I mean. To use a comparison, I wanted it at the child equivalent of starting to toddle not a learning to sit unaided. I'd be panicking every five minutes and phoning the canine equivalent of the NHS. So i've also been looking for older pups and have come across one that dare I say, i'm going to see tomorrow. Don't worry though, cute as they are, it hasn't taken me a year to get this far by beeing ruled by my heart and not my head. So here is the low down. It's a 6 month old black lab dog exactly as I wanted. It's KC Reg. 18 FT CH in pedigree (whatever that means! if you can help), it's grandfather is Rod Wallace of Leadburn (whatever difference that makes!). It's Parvo vaccinated and microchipped. It's still with both parents who are hip scored and eye tested. It's from a breeder who is in the Kennel Club Accredited Breeder Scheme and Council Licenced and she breeds labs and collies. I asked her why she still had this one and her answer was something along the lines of... she had a litter and chose this dog to keep for stud then in very close succession she had another 2 litters of labs which were both predominantly black males. She said had it been a yellow male or bitch then she would be keeping it but didn't need/want (can't remember it was a bad line to talk to her) any more blacks. She may be spinning me a complete yarn there and I might find it has 3 legs and only one eye! Does that sound about right for a breeder? She says it will make a lovely family pet or to train for field. She also says that it's happy playing with her 2 year old grandchild and it has been in the house. She didn't say it was house trained and looking at the pictures on her site it looks like one big happy canine family in a very large barn. She also says that it's a very good quality dog. So, that's what I know so far. What do you think to that and is there anything I should watch out for? Tashi thanks for your advice, i've already sized up and prepared for the grate for my 4x4, an indoor kennel, bed, blankets, toys, collar and lead so i'm on my way. I've had a longer pregnancy than an elephant with this baby! Andrea, squeeze a 3 seater in, you know you want to! Nicky, hope all you pups are all beautifull and healthy, and also 'come on the Toon!'


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

ChrisPat said:


> You're all fantastic and your advice is helping enourmously. I've done a good years worth of research and still, the practical advice straight from owners answers questions that have been lingering for months. There has always been something else in the back of my mind though that worried me and because of this, things have changed slightly overnight and I wonder what your thoughts are on this. I've only ever had rescue dogs and as a consequence, the youngest was a year old when I got her and needed no vetinary attention at all other than the normal yearly stuff. That means, I have absolutely no experience what so ever with the very young pups of about 8 weeks old. What I ideally wanted was a pup a few months old that was getting the hang of the ropes but still young enough to quickly get the hang of my ropes, if you know what I mean. To use a comparison, I wanted it at the child equivalent of starting to toddle not a learning to sit unaided. I'd be panicking every five minutes and phoning the canine equivalent of the NHS. So i've also been looking for older pups and have come across one that dare I say, i'm going to see tomorrow. Don't worry though, cute as they are, it hasn't taken me a year to get this far by beeing ruled by my heart and not my head. So here is the low down. It's a 6 month old black lab dog exactly as I wanted. It's KC Reg. 18 FT CH in pedigree (whatever that means! if you can help), it's grandfather is Rod Wallace of Leadburn (whatever difference that makes!). It's Parvo vaccinated and microchipped. It's still with both parents who are hip scored and eye tested. It's from a breeder who is in the Kennel Club Accredited Breeder Scheme and Council Licenced and she breeds labs and collies. I asked her why she still had this one and her answer was something along the lines of... she had a litter and chose this dog to keep for stud then in very close succession she had another 2 litters of labs which were both predominantly black males. She said had it been a yellow male or bitch then she would be keeping it but didn't need/want (can't remember it was a bad line to talk to her) any more blacks. She may be spinning me a complete yarn there and I might find it has 3 legs and only one eye! Does that sound about right for a breeder? She says it will make a lovely family pet or to train for field. She also says that it's happy playing with her 2 year old grandchild and it has been in the house. She didn't say it was house trained and looking at the pictures on her site it looks like one big happy canine family in a very large barn. She also says that it's a very good quality dog. So, that's what I know so far. What do you think to that and is there anything I should watch out for? Tashi thanks for your advice, i've already sized up and prepared for the grate for my 4x4, an indoor kennel, bed, blankets, toys, collar and lead so i'm on my way. I've had a longer pregnancy than an elephant with this baby! Andrea, squeeze a 3 seater in, you know you want to! Nicky, hope all you pups are all beautifull and healthy, and also 'come on the Toon!'


The thing I would be concerned about is why 3 litters in 6 months,
FTCH is a Field Trial Champion with working lines.
Personally I would be iffy with this Breeder,3 litters in 6 months,and usually Breeders focus on one Breed only....

If you are viewing make sure you see all paperwork and ask questions.If there is anything you are unsure about ask or walk away......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ChrisPat said:


> You're all fantastic and your advice is helping enourmously. I've done a good years worth of research and still, the practical advice straight from owners answers questions that have been lingering for months. There has always been something else in the back of my mind though that worried me and because of this, things have changed slightly overnight and I wonder what your thoughts are on this. I've only ever had rescue dogs and as a consequence, the youngest was a year old when I got her and needed no vetinary attention at all other than the normal yearly stuff. That means, I have absolutely no experience what so ever with the very young pups of about 8 weeks old. What I ideally wanted was a pup a few months old that was getting the hang of the ropes but still young enough to quickly get the hang of my ropes, if you know what I mean. To use a comparison, I wanted it at the child equivalent of starting to toddle not a learning to sit unaided. I'd be panicking every five minutes and phoning the canine equivalent of the NHS. So i've also been looking for older pups and have come across one that dare I say, i'm going to see tomorrow. Don't worry though, cute as they are, it hasn't taken me a year to get this far by beeing ruled by my heart and not my head. So here is the low down. It's a 6 month old black lab dog exactly as I wanted. It's KC Reg. 18 FT CH in pedigree (whatever that means! if you can help), it's grandfather is Rod Wallace of Leadburn (whatever difference that makes!). It's Parvo vaccinated and microchipped. It's still with both parents who are hip scored and eye tested. It's from a breeder who is in the Kennel Club Accredited Breeder Scheme and Council Licenced and she breeds labs and collies. I asked her why she still had this one and her answer was something along the lines of... she had a litter and chose this dog to keep for stud then in very close succession she had another 2 litters of labs which were both predominantly black males. She said had it been a yellow male or bitch then she would be keeping it but didn't need/want (can't remember it was a bad line to talk to her) any more blacks. She may be spinning me a complete yarn there and I might find it has 3 legs and only one eye! Does that sound about right for a breeder? She says it will make a lovely family pet or to train for field. She also says that it's happy playing with her 2 year old grandchild and it has been in the house. She didn't say it was house trained and looking at the pictures on her site it looks like one big happy canine family in a very large barn. She also says that it's a very good quality dog. So, that's what I know so far. What do you think to that and is there anything I should watch out for? Tashi thanks for your advice, i've already sized up and prepared for the grate for my 4x4, an indoor kennel, bed, blankets, toys, collar and lead so i'm on my way. I've had a longer pregnancy than an elephant with this baby! Andrea, squeeze a 3 seater in, you know you want to! Nicky, hope all you pups are all beautifull and healthy, and also 'come on the Toon!'


the FT Ch means Field Trial Champion so means it is basically from working stock so may not be the solid sort of lab and more of the lean leggy type. Please do go with an open mind and let us know how you get on


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

My worry with a six month old is how much has it been out and about, and how much has it seen, if it hasn't been out much, it may have a bad reaction when experiencing new things, but when you see him chances are he with look confident in his own environment.


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for your comments Tashi & Jenny, i'll try and look with my eyes and brain only and consider what you have said. Sallyanne, you've landed on the point that made me wait a year. I know nothing about dog breeding. What questions should I be asking and what answers is it I should be getting? And there was me thinking a lab was a lab and as long as I got a pure lab with a pedigree, all would be ok.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ChrisPat said:


> Thanks for your comments Tashi & Jenny, i'll try and look with my eyes and brain only and consider what you have said. Sallyanne, you've landed on the point that made me wait a year. I know nothing about dog breeding. What questions should I be asking and what answers is it I should be getting? And there was me thinking a lab was a lab and as long as I got a pure lab with a pedigree, all would be ok.


The unfortunate thing is that when a pup gets to this age if no formal training has been given it can be quite hard to instill. There is a huge difference between the temperament of say a field type golden to a show golden and I should imagine the same can be said about a lab. Really dont want to put a 'downer' on what you think may be the dog for you BUT unfortunately the Accredited Breeder Scheme is not all it is cracked up to be so dont be fooled by that. In Wales alone we have some 'puppy farm' breeders that have managed to get onto the scheme, so please dont be to hasty and dont take the kids (if you have any older ones) cos you will end up with what may become a nightmare puppy for you.

Why not ring the Lab club in your area they usually have puppy lists and also will know of pups that have been run on by breeders and perhaps havent made the grade for the showring, see if they give you the number for the breeder in question. I would worry about how many litters she has had since the yellow has been born. We only breed a litter when we want one for ourselves so maybe only have 1 litter every two years.

We have all probably confused you more than when you asked the original question but, you seem to have done your homework in great detail, I would hate you to fail the distinction at the final paper.


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Tashi. I spent a couple of hours last night going on to advice sites / vets / animal health sites and i've written down a whole load of questions to ask when I get there. The first one of course is the litters thing, how many how often etc. If the pup is socialised and how etc. The breeder is not going to be able to pull the wool over my eyes that easily. Fortunately for me i'm rarely ruled by my heart and I trust practically no-one so I should be ok. I don't plan to get it today either way so i'll be back on here tonight with the answers to the questions I got.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Also expect to be grilled by the Breeder,they will ask about lifestyle,why you want a lab etc...

Check the KC Registration against the Pedigree,making sure dogs names are matching up,also the tests of both Sire and Dam should be on the registration.
Look for clean ears,bright eyes,check for fleas or mites in the coat etc,ask to see vet card with innoculations,worming etc.....

If your not sure do not buy,there are plenty of Lab pups around from good Breeders with health tested stock.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Also expect to be grilled by the Breeder,they will ask about lifestyle,why you want a lab etc...
> 
> Check the KC Registration against the Pedigree,making sure dogs names are matching up,also the tests of both Sire and Dam should be on the registration.
> Look for clean ears,bright eyes,check for fleas or mites in the coat etc,ask to see vet card with innoculations,worming etc.....
> ...


Agree with all that and if this pup is not the one for you I have a very good friend in labs in this area and she will tell me which are the best ones in your area to approach!!

Best of luck anyhow.


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I finally made an advancement today and went to see the little chap. Armed with the advice from you all I went in looking like I knew what I was talking about and got ready to give her a good grilling. It was actually nothing like I was expecting, she said to ask anything I wanted and we talked about all sorts (dog related that is) for an hour before I went anywhere else. Sallyanne, some of your questions didn't even need asking because she just came out and answered them. First she took me through the paperwork. She showed me the KC reg with the sire and dam on it. The sire was a hip 5/5 and the dam 4/6. There was also the 5 generation thing showing the 18 champions on it. She showed me all the docs for both its parents. Showed me their individual hip/elbow tests, their eye tests (which were recent as she said she got them done every year to 18months) and even the tests of each of their parents parents, both who were also under 10 total. As far as the 3 litters in 6 months goes. She has 3 seperate bitches who all had a litter at about the same time. She chose one male out of the first litter to keep for stud and the rest went, then when the other two bitches had their litters, they were all black males too. From what I can gather, she was getting short on yellows so decided she didn't need another black stud after all. I saw the dogs innoculation cert but it has only had parvo so I need to get it booked into the vets for when it comes home with me to get the other jabs. She showed me all the dates for worming etc and what brand the pup had. She showed me what food it had had and when (brand/amount/times etc). After she showed me all that she took me to see its father and mother, then its grandmother, (its grandad was owned by someone else and not there) then its aunties. She said I should make a decision based on everything else I had seen because if I saw the dog first it could cloud my judgement. And finally she took me to see him. I have to say that after getting my last heinz 57 terrier cross when it was about a year old, this puppy was enormous compared. Big fluffy paws and a very handsome chap. The socialising bit wasn't bomb proof because they live in the sticks. It's fine with cats, kids, cows (or coos as some dodgey looking farmer said), tractors, cars and other dogs and she said it lived in the house when it was very small but now it's in a barn with older collies. I did say I wasn't taking it straight away though so she wanted to know what I would call it and she's going to start calling it by that name (it didn't have one before) and she's going to get it into a collar and used to a lead ready for me. At the very end of it all she said that if I had any problems what-so-ever with the dog or it had any medical problems to just take it back and she would give me a full refund. Easier said than done when it's part of the family but a little extra trust gained by the breeder I think. So I think I did you proud Sallyanne considering most of the questions I got answered came from you in the first place. She did show me loads of other docs and told me loads of other things about the breed and what to do next regarding health and all that but I just wrote the important stuff down. So if there was anything I didn't mention above, I probably asked and just can't remember now. So, does it sound ok now? Does he sound like a reasonably safe purchase?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ChrisPat said:


> Well I finally made an advancement today and went to see the little chap. Armed with the advice from you all I went in looking like I knew what I was talking about and got ready to give her a good grilling. It was actually nothing like I was expecting, she said to ask anything I wanted and we talked about all sorts (dog related that is) for an hour before I went anywhere else. Sallyanne, some of your questions didn't even need asking because she just came out and answered them. First she took me through the paperwork. She showed me the KC reg with the sire and dam on it. The sire was a hip 5/5 and the dam 4/6. There was also the 5 generation thing showing the 18 champions on it. She showed me all the docs for both its parents. Showed me their individual hip/elbow tests, their eye tests (which were recent as she said she got them done every year to 18months) and even the tests of each of their parents parents, both who were also under 10 total. As far as the 3 litters in 6 months goes. She has 3 seperate bitches who all had a litter at about the same time. She chose one male out of the first litter to keep for stud and the rest went, then when the other two bitches had their litters, they were all black males too. From what I can gather, she was getting short on yellows so decided she didn't need another black stud after all. I saw the dogs innoculation cert but it has only had parvo so I need to get it booked into the vets for when it comes home with me to get the other jabs. She showed me all the dates for worming etc and what brand the pup had. She showed me what food it had had and when (brand/amount/times etc). After she showed me all that she took me to see its father and mother, then its grandmother, (its grandad was owned by someone else and not there) then its aunties. She said I should make a decision based on everything else I had seen because if I saw the dog first it could cloud my judgement. And finally she took me to see him. I have to say that after getting my last heinz 57 terrier cross when it was about a year old, this puppy was enormous compared. Big fluffy paws and a very handsome chap. The socialising bit wasn't bomb proof because they live in the sticks. It's fine with cats, kids, cows (or coos as some dodgey looking farmer said), tractors, cars and other dogs and she said it lived in the house when it was very small but now it's in a barn with older collies. I did say I wasn't taking it straight away though so she wanted to know what I would call it and she's going to start calling it by that name (it didn't have one before) and she's going to get it into a collar and used to a lead ready for me. At the very end of it all she said that if I had any problems what-so-ever with the dog or it had any medical problems to just take it back and she would give me a full refund. Easier said than done when it's part of the family but a little extra trust gained by the breeder I think. So I think I did you proud Sallyanne considering most of the questions I got answered came from you in the first place. She did show me loads of other docs and told me loads of other things about the breed and what to do next regarding health and all that but I just wrote the important stuff down. So if there was anything I didn't mention above, I probably asked and just can't remember now. So, does it sound ok now? Does he sound like a reasonably safe purchase?


Big fluffy paws are you sure it is a lab????????????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow!
Sounds like a safe bet to me,I also liked the fact the documents and other relatives were seen before you saw the pup.
I'm glad I was able to help,even though Labs arn't my breed so to speak 
With socialising I'd recommend puppy classes asap.

So come on then what are you calling him?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

bless !!!!! he sounds lovely only you can descide if he will be right for you labs are very friendly dogs so even though he hasnt had much in the way of in house living he will soon adjust and as he may not of had much in the was of basic obedience it may take a while for you to teach the basics , but if your happy with the way he looked and happy with what the lady had to say then i would go for it , but dont forget you wont be able to take him to public places till both sets of vaccinations have been done usualy 2 weeks apart . good luck remember to post some pics of the lad and let us know what you call him 
Andrea


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

I've now stuck his first baby pics on my posts. I took some pics today and he looks completely different now but they're on my phone and i'm way too tired to be bothered with all that. My 5 year old son came up with the name Monty. Easy enough to say and not a name that's going to embarrass me when I shout it. My last rescue dog was called Zena and I hated shouting that! Will get some pics sorted for next week of him. Now I have the dilema of deciding what type of lead, collar, bed, toys and all those other things. Got to get some shopping done ready for him.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ChrisPat said:


> I've now stuck his first baby pics on my posts. I took some pics today and he looks completely different now but they're on my phone and i'm way too tired to be bothered with all that. My 5 year old son came up with the name Monty. Easy enough to say and not a name that's going to embarrass me when I shout it. My last rescue dog was called Zena and I hated shouting that! Will get some pics sorted for next week of him. Now I have the dilema of deciding what type of lead, collar, bed, toys and all those other things. Got to get some shopping done ready for him.


I have a Staffie so we buy Kong toys these toys are durable and virtually indestructible. The Kong company often hold competitions too. Our little chap is a member of their hall of fame.

I prefer dog beds that are virtually indestructible. You may find a young dog will chew soft fabric beds and destroy them within days. I have a large petmate dog bed which stands on legs off the floor. Its made of strong material and the base is slightly padded. As a pup I put blankets in now he has a quilt.

Collars and leads are a personal thing I prefer the material collars. Pets at Home sell them with soft edging. I'm a person ruled with my heart not my head. Hey ho each to their own

Love the picture he's really cute, I hope you have as much enjoyment with your little chap as we do with ours.

Sue


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Sue. I've been and purchased a dog guard for the car this morning and the huge padded, protective thing that comes up the back of the back seats, up the sides and a bit that hangs to stop the bumber getting scratched. A nice £90 in the space of 5 minutes! I have bought one of those plastic oval beds. Not very asthetic but till he's stopped chewing I thought it best. As far as toys go, i'm just going to take him to Pets at Home because there's one very close. He can chose his own toys then. You never know he might be a big girls blouse and not like squeeky things.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi chris he looks like a real beauty , if you hav,nt already done so get a fabric ( nylon ) collar and lead they last a bit longer unless little teeth get hold of it and they can go in the washing machine if it gets dirty dries quick too make sure you have a bit of growing room when Daisy was a pup we seemed to buy new collars all the time as she grew try one on its tightest that still allows you to comfortably to get your fingers under . Dont go too bonkers on toys either you could end up with a pile of stuff he wont play with , try the inner tubes from loo roll they are great and they love ripping it up also empty milk cartons washed out squeeze some air out and put the lid back on you can throw it in the recycling when a bit chewed . And a good one instesd of going mad on tip bits that will only make him porky if not carefull is raw carrot from the fridge soothes gums if teathing and are good for them to eat whenever, Daisy would chew and spit it out till she realised that she could eat it , now i have 2 dogs that if i go to the fridge they are eagerly awaiting a carrot or courget .Make sure you have a good soft padded blanket or an old duvet works well in a cover that can just be washed when dirty . Dont panic too much about the chewing thing it may not be as bad as you think the only thing we ever had chewed that she was told off about was a phone charger , I would be aware of your lads toys being left around though ( rule of thumb if you dont want it chewed dont leave it lying around ) . My other half said Monty is a good name if we had a boy it would have been called Monty .When do you get him ??
Andrea


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ChrisPat said:


> Thanks for the advice Sue. I've been and purchased a dog guard for the car this morning and the huge padded, protective thing that comes up the back of the back seats, up the sides and a bit that hangs to stop the bumber getting scratched. A nice £90 in the space of 5 minutes! I have bought one of those plastic oval beds. Not very asthetic but till he's stopped chewing I thought it best. As far as toys go, i'm just going to take him to Pets at Home because there's one very close. He can chose his own toys then. You never know he might be a big girls blouse and not like squeeky things.


You can't go wrong with the bed you have chosen. We haven't got a dog guard for the car he sits on the front seat with a safety harness that attaches to the seat belt. He got used to sitting in the front when he accompanied my husband in the van.

That's one good thing with Pets at Home they welcome dogs, Duke too has chosen some of his toys. I don't usually admit that, it sounds as though I am bonkers but if your dog has chosen his own toys then at least there is two of us!

I read somewhere different textures helps to prevent boredem. Our lad loves squeakies, he's like a child his eyes light up as he bites down and releases.

Duke's being vocal at the moment because its time for his walk.

Sue


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, another shopping spree and more money for the boy! Andrea, looks like I got the right collar. It's a nylon one and adjusts quite a lot and has a good catch on it for release. One thing about that Pets at Home place though is that it's a touch on the pricey side. I think £8 for a collar is a bit steep! I didn't bother with toys at all in the end. I will wait till he chooses his own but I also got to thinking... If you get chewing toys, doesn't that encourage them to chew? I think once he's chosen his own toy he'll know what he can chew and what he can't. I also couldn't help myself with the treats thing and got a packet of Pedigree training treats. If nothing else I thought it will make him a bit happier when I take him away from his family and i'm settling him in. Children are easily bought and all that! Carrots and bottles sounds great Andrea, i'll keep that one in mind. I've also been training my son this week. The motto this week has been "if it's on the floor it belongs to the dog". Bit of a double whammy really because there hasn't been a rogue power ranger crawling across the floor for days. Sue, my last dog had one of those harnesses but she was only small. To be completely honest if I was in the car on my own i'd be happy for him to sit on one of the seats in a harness, my concern though was that he would get used to being there and might get a face on if I then put him in the back because my son was in the car. I'd have to put him in the back because i'd never forgive myself if I was in an accident and a couple of stone of dog flew through the car and hurt my son. There's plenty room in the back though as it's a 4x4 so he should be happy enough.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

He's a young lab, he probably will chew, so better to supply the things than him choosing his own (shoes etc.), as someone has already suggested Kongs are good, you can stuff them with his food, instead of feeding from bowls, then he gets to do 2 of his favourite things, chewing and eating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

We brought ours toys and they preferred playing with empty pop bottles.

Puppies will chew especially at his age due to teething,if he is chewing something you rather he didn't remove it and replace with something like a kong with a filling,carot etc,Kongs which are put in the freezer are good to soothe sore gums.

You may also want to consider a crate for when you are not around,it keeps the dog safe and your house in one piece.

He looks great,so cute!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Your are right Chris; Duke our dog assumes the front seat is his, which it is now! We only have a small car and as he is a Staffie he is fine on the front seat.

I remember years ago when my parents had dogs they would use a cardboard box for a bed and the puppies toy was an old slipper, boy were they destructive dogs! no kidding. As soon as the puppy arrived mum would be planning her next kitchen.

I also agree with Sallyanne with regards to toys that can be placed in the freezer when dogs start to teeth, I also used clean rags/flannels wet them through and place them in the freezer as a soother.

Sue


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks again for your responses. The whole thing reminds me of when my son was a baby. I made him a lasagne from scratch for dinner tonight then he needed to watch dancing on ice, he's an odd boy but then i'm probably an odd father. Anyway, he's been throwing up ever since. I'm pretty sure I haven't poisoned him! He got an ice-cream earlier in the day from a grubby sandwich shop and he's been quiet all day. The thing with 5 year olds though is they can tell you when they're not feeling well. This dog is going to take me right back to the "What to expect - The First Year" book. Sallyanne you mentioned a crate. I've looked at a couple of those. My brother-in-law has just got a 10 week old Westie and has a crate for him. The thing is, it's about 7ft long and a couple of foot high and wide. That to me is a big crate and for a tiny Westie puppy it's enourmous. Nowhere near enough though for a labrador, especially one that's 6 months old. I'd love to get a crate for him but how big would it need to be to get him, a bed and a seperate corner just incase he was desperate. I have a huge kitchen but it would take a massive crate and surely sooner or later you have to leave them alone without the crate. I may be completely wrong but the way i'm thinking is... One day we will just leave the house with the dog in it and free to do whatever he's going to do and we have 3 choices. Do we wait till he's so old he can't do much damage because he can't be bothered? Wait a few months from now when he's reached his full size and fitness and wrecks the place because by then he will be a lot smarter and will soon work out that if he jumps at a handle long enough, the door will open? Or do we just let him have the run of the kitchen now? It's a hard choice especially as the kitchen cost 15k and it hasn't been in a year yet! He's got a few choices at the moment... The garage, the kitchen, the conservatory or the garden. The conservatory isn't practical because he'll cook to death in the summer so there's not much point him getting used to that. The garden is great but he could wreck that just as easily and may not be too happy stuck outside (I know he's a dog but it just doesn't seem right). Then there's the garage. He can't do any harm in there and it doesn't matter what gifts he leaves where but sooner or later he's still going to have to come back to being in the house alone and the kitchen is the only other downstairs room that can be shut off. I understand that a crate will take away the risk of him chewing the kitchen up, but if he lives to be 14, do I want a crate in the kitchen for the next 14 years?
I was looking at those Kong things today. I couldn't quite work them out. So can you actually just fill them with his dinner (naturally not all in one go and not if it happens to be boiled tripe!) and let him get them out? I thought they were maily for treats. Again, I may be wrong but I thought (or read on the back of the packet) when you're training dogs you give them a measured amount of food depending on their age and size, you give it at the same times every day and if it isn't eaten within about 15 minutes, you take it away. Surely sticking it in things like that Kong thing prolongs the dinner and makes it a bit dis-organised. (what's foot time and what's play time) God knows, if I stuck my sons dinner in bits of toys, he may enjoy hunting it down but there's no discipline. How many times do you hear adults saying to children "Don't play with your food". Of course there are degrees of discipline and I do understand what you're saying and I think I probably will get one because I like the idea but I also like to play devils advocate. That way I get everyones views. The crate thing though has played on my mind because lots have mentioned it. But how big would it have to be so he didn't feel like a caged dog (pardon the pun!).


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi,
You might find this article on crate training useful,

The Crate: What is it? How should it be used?

I have 36 size for mine and they are big for SBT's but it should be big enough for them to turn around and stand up comfortably in.
I would imagine you would need around a 48 for a Lab.I will always crate mine when I'm not around and at night,that way they are safe and with my breed I know the potential for a fight is always there,so theres no chance of that ever happening.

Leaving a pup in the garden without supervision could be a disaster,there are allsorts of plants which are poisonous to dogs,plus I have known dogs to be stolen from there gardens.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sallyanne is right you need a crate big enough for a full grown lab we had one when Daisy was a pup it gave her somewhere to go when she had had enough and she slept in it at night , the only thing is as Monty is already 6 months old and has been used to the run of a barn he may protest at being cooped up . You need to make sure he ses it as a good place so to get him used to it at meal times you could put his food in it . To be honest once Daisy was dry at night she came upstairs with us to bed and slept on a bed on the floor ( more my partners idea than mine ) we did this untill we got Jess at christmas and then i said that both dogs had to sleep downstairs so now they have a blanket each on a sofa and they stay there till morning , maybe im lucky or maybe they are just well behaved but niether of them have ever ruined anything in the house while we,ve been either in bed or out. I no longer use the crate at all as you said chris it doesnt seem right to leave them in such small space while your out for a few hours or more .I guess you have to see what he is like when he gets older , but safe to say a dog thats distructive while your not around means only a couple of things , either its bored or its fretting over where you have gone so make sure you tell him who,s boss straight away if he knows its not his place to worry about you and accepts that its your right to come and go as you like then there should not be any problems .(Jan Fennel dog listner book ) As far as the Kong thing its meant as a toy but you can give him an amount taken out of his daily allowance of food and put it in the toy it will keep him busy for a while but dont discount this quantity he will get porky if your not strick on his food , this includes any treats such as the training sticks you,ve bought allow for this if he has one they do have a callories in them which is why i got mine used to raw veg .


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Once again you two have come up with brilliant advice. Sallyanne, i've already been scouting for one of those crates today so once I work out what a size 48 is, i'll be getting one. Andrea, i'm going to have a look back through your posts and see if that was the original book you recommended and order it tonight. Only a few days to go now because i'm getting him on Friday. Apparently it is going to snow and I have to travel the length of the A66 to get to where he is so fingers crossed it isn't bad or they'll close it. Off to look for crates and a book now so catch you very soon.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ChrisPat said:


> Once again you two have come up with brilliant advice. Sallyanne, i've already been scouting for one of those crates today so once I work out what a size 48 is, i'll be getting one. Andrea, i'm going to have a look back through your posts and see if that was the original book you recommended and order it tonight. Only a few days to go now because i'm getting him on Friday. Apparently it is going to snow and I have to travel the length of the A66 to get to where he is so fingers crossed it isn't bad or they'll close it. Off to look for crates and a book now so catch you very soon.


Sounds like you are really looking forward to your pup I will be away from Weds evening until next week - so I wish you good luck with your new boy and have fun!!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Chris you need to keep us updated on the new arrival , its like having a date and then no follow up phone call . dont leave us high and dry how are you getting on and what has he chewed ???????


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry about that Andrea, I could almost hear the 'tut' and 'typical man' coming out there. Well i've been so full of busy, realising I needed to let you know but anxious of leaving him while I was on the computer. So, what's been happening...
I went for him last Friday, filled all the forms in and all that carry on then went to get him from the barn. The breeder said she had been calling him Monty all week to get him used to it but that he hadn't been over keen on the collar and lead training. Once he saw me get his brand spanking new singing and dancing collar and lead out he hit the deck like his legs had stopped working. To cut a long story short, I carried him out and eventually carried him to the car too. He behaved on the journey as you would expect I suppose. A small trickle and pulled the sides off the blanket thing I got for him and barked quite a bit on the way back but we made it in one go and he was sociable when we stopped so I don't think he was too distressed. I showed him the garden and just about everything that moved in the wind frightened him. Anything that moved too quickly frightened him. His reflection in the whacking great plasma I have frightened him. The reflective fire frightened him and all in all, he was a big girls blouse. Nothing aggressive though, just a little anxious. On the first day he watered the living room carpet 3 times but I didn't tell him off, took him outside and praised him loads when he eventually did it in the right place. That was 6 days ago and he hasn't done a thing in the house since! I was undecided as to where he would live in the house so I got a big bed for the living room and a crate for the kitchen (the biggest I could). I wasn't too keen on keeping him in a crate so for the first three nights, and soft as it sounds, I put him to bed in the living room and I slept in there too (on the floor not in his bed with him), just to make sure he didn't do anything he shouldn't! Of course, he slept as long as I did and didn't move at all. In his crate I gave him his dinners, treats and toys and things and instructed my son that if Monty was ever in his crate then he had to leave him alone. Monty quickly learned it was a sanctuary and a nice place! I still didn't want him to stay in the living room unsupervised because I wanted him to know what was his and what wasn't so I started trying him with the cage door locked. He didn't like that one little bit. So I left him in the kitchen with the kitchen doors closed but the crate open to see what would happen. Fortunately I could go into the conservatory and look into the kitchen to see what he was doing. He was eyeing up the hob buttons and pulled the blanket off the top of his crate which closed the door on it and shut him out, so I went back in, took the button he could reach off and tied the blanket down and to the door so he couldn't move it or lock himself out, put some dull talk radio station on then I left him. For 3 hours I sat in the quiet waiting for something to happen and when I went back he was flat out and hadn't touched a thing. I took him for a couple of trips in the car and he wasn't too bad so I got him out in a car park. He wasn't over keen on how busy everything was but he's got to get used to it sooner or later I suppose. So on that particular night I decided to risk him in the kitchen on his own so I could get back into a bed rather than the floor (i'm too tall for the sofas!). I played for an hour with him in the garden, put the hob light on, the naff radio station again, put him in his crate (took his collar off of course) and went to bed about midnight. Came down at 6 and struggled to wake him up... he hadn't moved! So where are we now 6 days in? Because he can't go out yet till he's finished his jabs I take him in the garden for an hour 3 times a day and exercise him (the times i'm planning on walking him). He gets his breakfast at 6am and dinner at 6pm. He sits when I tell him, lies down when I tell him, comes to heal if i'm walking at the time, drops whatever he has when I tell him and we're nearly there with the fetch business. Not bad for a pup that grew up in a barn and has never been trained! The biggest problem is that I keep forgetting his name! He hasn't tried to chew a thing in the house because if he's looked remotely like he was thinking about it, one hand clap and he stops. I got him one of those raw hide bone things and a big lump of rope and contrary to what my brother-in-law and others have said, I didn't give him any old household items because the way I figured it was, if he got an old pair of slippers he was allowed to chew, how would he know a new pair were different? Just for an extra precaution, I sprayed the handles and corners of the kitchen units with some citronella spray just incase he fancied a nibble. I've now been back to work 2 days and left him in the kitchen both during the day and on a night and there hasn't been a scratch or a dribble anywhere. My back lawn is a bit of a state but I can sharp sort that and he has to have somewhere to burn the calories. So i've sent off the KC reg stuff, got the insurance and he's off to the vets on Saturday. I've kept walking him round the garden with his lead and collar and he's not upset by them any more either so I can't wait to get him out for walks. To be honest, I can't believe how placid he is. He looked a bit down for a couple of days but now he's behaving like he's enjoying life. I think a lot of it has to do with all the reading I did before I got him. I'm almost half way through that book you recommended and once you read it, of course, it all makes sense. You just don't think like that before hand. I've also started watching the dog whisperer on Sky3 at 6 every evening. That's pretty much the same idea and very good to watch it in practise rather than just reading about it. All i'm looking forward to now is showing him off a bit and getting him out on his lead. Anyway, that's it for now Andrea or your eyes will go square. I'll catch up again soon but i'm starving now and I can smell the dinner I stuck in the oven about an hour ago. Take care and will catch up soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Sounds like your going great guns,pics would be good!


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Will get them sorted soon, promise.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ChrisPat said:


> Will get them sorted soon, promise.


Glad your pup is working out well enjoy him and hopefully someday we will have a meet up with all the dogs could do it for a charity and make loadsa money that would be good hey !!!


----------



## ChrisPat (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Chris im so glad all is going well , I was begining to wonder if he had chewed the pc into pieces lol . sounds to me like your going to make a very good owner / daddy to Monty , try and post some pics when your sorted and were all here for you if his halo starts to slip and turn into horns , enjoy him im sure he will make you very happy as a new member of the family . 
Andrea


----------



## tania85 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello all, my partner and I have decided to get a choc Labrador puppy, we have a friend with 11 3week old pups. We obviously can't have one until week old so were wanting to get properly prepared for bring him home. We have decided we want a dog rather that a bitch. 
I have read up about different ways to house train a pup such as puppy crate or puppy pads etc but still not confident which way is best way, any helps and tips much appreciated!
Also any other tips on training a pup please??


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Chris,

I am not familar with the breed but I am from Bishop Auckland and I have heard of this breeder just of the grapevine. She is a KC registered breeder of Labradors in Durham and all her dogs and puppies have low hip scores and they can be seen.

Pedigree KC Registered Labrador Retriever Puppies in Co. Durham due 08/10/09

Good Luck!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a golden retriever and I think what the original poster of the thread did, is very good, ie. crate training etc


----------

